# OTA antenna install, Diplexer?? Help!



## killswitchengage (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi, 

Heres my probelm. Ilive in a dc suburb in Northern VA. ABout 25 miles fromall the major signals I want. I bought a Channel master Stealthtenna yesterday and now I need to figure out how to set it up. I just ran a coax from the antenna to my dish 811 yesterday to see if it worked. It did! all the channels came in with 75 - 85 % signal strength. I was ecstatic. 

Now heres my Dilemma, My set up is like this. I have a dish 811, and a Dish DVR. The 811 is set up in my basement , the DVR set up in the guest room on the third floor. I have two dishes on top of my roof with a 3rd 'dish 1000' to arrive in a few weeks. How do I also connect the new OTA antenna to my 811 (soon to be the mpeg 4 vip something or other) ? I guess my options are:

1. USE A DIPLEXER
2. PUNCH ANOTHER HOLE IN MY HOUSE AND RUN IT DIRECTLY.

I think I want to go with #1 because I don't like holes in my townhouse. 

I was all gung ho and ready to use a diplexer until I cracked open my Satellite box. All I see is two sets of coax cables thet seem to run directly into the house, and a splitter with nothing attached to it. Any suggestions on how i can do this? I'm pretty lame when it comes to installing things like this, and also any help on how I can ground this antenna would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Drill another hole and run a fresh, clean, uninterrupted piece of RG-6 from a your Stealth to your 811, then calk the hole where the new cable comes in and don't worry about it.

Diplexers are problematic, they lose half of your signal and may not pass your amplifier's voltage from the injector. 

My observation has been that half of diplexer installs fail without extra electronics (spelled $$$).


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I concur, avoid using diplexers unless there is no other way to do the install. I'd also recomend using RG-6QS cable instead of RG-6, but that's because I seem to run into alot of radio frequency interference problems.


----------



## killswitchengage (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the Advice guys. 

I think thats exactly what I will do. After doing some research on Diplexers I can see that they are mostly problematic as opposed to helpful. Now to tell my wife,, hehehe:hurah:


----------

